# Is this a female johanni?



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

Is this a female electric blue johanni?










The mate to this one?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I think so.
Could be more orange and have more of a stripe (different variants) but I think I have seen em like this pic.
Was it sold as a female Melanochromis johannii?


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

It _might_ be a Melanochromis johannii, which is different from an 'electric blue johannii' which is really a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos sometimes referred to as a 'maingano'. In cyaneorhabdos, aka 'electric blue johannii' the male and female both share the black/blue stripe look whereas in the real Mel. johannii the females are orange and the males eventually turn black and blue. Sounds confusing...

Mel. Johannii ->blue males, orange females. all juvis are orange.

Mel. Cyaneorhabdos aka 'electric blue johannii' and 'maingano'->blue males and females

But as far as this fish being a Mel Johannii it would be really hard to say. Although it is the most common fish in the hobby with females that resemble your fish. It could also be an Mel. interruptus though.

Sorry, Didn't really help probably, but felt like responding with that little tid-bit of info.


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

> Sorry, Didn't really help probably, but felt like responding with that little tid-bit of info.


Actually it did help, a lot!

It was some what stressed because I just bout it home today, and it is a darker orange and has a few faint brown stripes. I really do think it is a Melanochromis johannii.


----------

